# B13 front OEM springs



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

Okay, I've searched the forum and couldn't find an answer that hits the spot. I'm using Eibach sportlines on my B13 for quite some time now and I'm thinking about going back to stock springs for the mean time. I've read that you can use B14 springs (front) on a B13. I'm just wondering if there are differences in height and spring rate between these two stock springs. 

If I install stock B14 springs up front for my B13, would the ride be stiffer? Would it also make a difference in ride height?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

This is just an educated guess here. We all know the front struts are practically the same with the B13 struts having aboit 1/4" more travel. The springs would of course fit onto the strut just fine.

Since the B14 is heavier by a little I would say the spring rate is higher (maybe around 10lbs tho). And being that the B13 struts have 1/4" shorter housings, I would say the B13 springs are around 1/4" shorter. So my guess is you will be riding around 1/4" higher than stock with a tiny bit higher rates. Might be interesting in autoX but it may look a bit awkward.


----------



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

okay. thanks.


----------

